# Bugshelf



## HungryGhost (Apr 13, 2014)

I guess some would call it a bookshelf, but if it's full of bugs it's a bugshelf. I set this up yesterday for my 14 mantids and 4 tarantulas.


----------



## sally (Apr 13, 2014)

Very neat and organized


----------



## Nick Barta (Apr 13, 2014)

Looks good. You have a great Bug to square foot ratio!

Nick


----------



## Falconerguy (Apr 13, 2014)

Looks awesome! I need to get something like this set up, myself.


----------



## PookaDotted (Apr 13, 2014)

Yea me too, I need some shelving units or a large book shelf lol.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 14, 2014)

Whats in the deli cups?


----------



## JP77 (Apr 14, 2014)

Looks good!


----------



## HungryGhost (Apr 14, 2014)

hibiscusmile said:


> Whats in the deli cups?


The deli cups above the 10 gallon tank have tarantula spiderlings. The cups below have various mantids.


----------



## MantidBro (Apr 16, 2014)

awesome!


----------



## DinehCaveman (Apr 19, 2014)

4 tarantulas now, awesome. I myself am down to 11 mantids in 3 species. In anticipation of at least one more tarantula.


----------



## HungryGhost (Apr 19, 2014)

DinehCaveman said:


> 4 tarantulas now, awesome. I myself am down to 11 mantids in 3 species. In anticipation of at least one more tarantula.


A funny thing happened since I posted this. Another T on my wish list became available Euanthlus sp. "Chilean yellow dwarf". I ordered one and when I opened the package the dealer included a freebie Aphonopelma hentzi "Oaklahoma tan". So make that six T's and counting.


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Apr 22, 2014)

Impressive set-up! Im curious about that green jar on the very bottom.

-JohnD.


----------



## HungryGhost (Apr 23, 2014)

JohnDapiaoen said:


> Impressive set-up! Im curious about that green jar on the very bottom.
> 
> -JohnD.


It's actually a clear plastic pretzel jar. Inside is a piece of green plastic mesh with a Chinese ooth waiting to hatch. The mesh is something for the nymphs to climb on.


----------



## HappyFish (May 29, 2014)

Just keep an eye on the light/heat from that window as the season changes.


----------



## RocknessMonster (Jun 2, 2014)

I have a little envy. Just a little.


----------

